# wife and I considering studying in Oz



## hr87123 (Aug 21, 2013)

My wife and I are considering going to Australia for graduate school in the near future - she will be for Anthropology/Archaeology and I will be for Information Technology. We both are of an older generation of student (I am 41, she is 35) and want to know if there are any schools that offer Master's degrees that cater to non-traditional students. 

We have no intention of staying permanently in Australia upon completion of our degree at the present time but what happens if we find that we like living there? Is there any method for us to stay if we desire? 

Are there any good sites to visit to find scholarships/grants/loans for US citizens that wish to finish their degrees in Australia that could be recommended?


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd suggest looking up the offical government Study in Australia website.


----------

